# trying to decide on purchase of loaded '05 for $21.5k



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

I am about to travel to neighboring state to close deal on Saturday. From a deler who got it at auction in Chicago. The sale price, $21.5 is way below dealer retail. Mileage is 49,800. My biggest worry is how to determine if the turbos are OK. Any suggestions? What other issues should I be looking for. I currently own and am very familiar with the 91 200 turbo where the turbo has great longevity. I have little knowledge of the Allroad, this is an '05.
TIA

_Modified by gbssvcs at 8:37 PM 3/6/2008_


_Modified by gbssvcs at 8:39 PM 3/6/2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: trying to decide on purchase of loaded '05 for $21.5k (gbssvcs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gbssvcs* »_I am about to travel to neighboring state to close deal on Saturday. From a deler who got it at auction in Chicago. The sale price, $21.5 is way below dealer retail. Mileage is 49,800. My biggest worry is how to determine if the turbos are OK. Any suggestions? What other issues should I be looking for. I currently own and am very familiar with the 91 200 turbo where the turbo has great longevity. I have little knowledge of the Allroad, this is an '05.
TIA

_Modified by gbssvcs at 8:37 PM 3/6/2008_

you're fine.... the only issues i knew about were on the 2000 and early 2001 2.7t's (from the S4 at that point), which had problems with oil return lines to the turbos.... the lines would get damaged and clogged over time and shorten the life of the turbos. However this was remedied by late 2001, so you're A-OK with that.
'05 was one of the last years of that style of Allroad... and the 6th year of that engine for Audi. You are fine, and that price is excellent.


----------



## pwn3dumom (Feb 28, 2006)

check to make sure all the bags (suspension) work properly...had some issues with mine when i got it, not the cheapest things to deal with. just see if it sits level


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: trying to decide on purchase of loaded '05 for $21.5k (gbssvcs)*

The aforementioned 05 is now in my driveway! Brilliant Black and a beauty! 
Went to Appleton Wi (Meister Import Motors) Saturday 03/22 to close the deal. Everything went well and the allroad is A1 shape in/out. Hard to believe it was a lease return. The whole deal went without any problem or surprises. Bought it sight unseen, worth the 5 hr drive. They freshened the brakes, otherwise it needed nothing. It will seem strange to own and drive an Audi that doesn't need something...
One more thing, it is like a computer on wheels including the drive by wire technology.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: trying to decide on purchase of loaded '05 for $21.5k (gbssvcs)*

congratulations!








i bought mine sight unseen from across the country. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif had no problems thus far either. post pics!


----------

